# Malditos virus de pendrive (y evitar que se contagie la PC)



## rebecca (Oct 21, 2005)

Recién adquirí 3 pendrive reproductor mp3 y wma. mp3player DVR. la cuestión es que recién los revise funcionaban correctamente con las canciones que traía. sin embargo cuando grabe unas canciones en ellos dejaron de funcionar.

- siempre dice disk error o que esta full
- lo formatie por fat y fat32 y nada 
- con cada formateada dice que la memoria esta llena o que no tiene memoria, a veces que tiene espacio, o un poquito de espacio cuando en la memoria no hay nada grabado
-en el directorio telefónico aparecen unas yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy y no se quitan
-cuando trato de reproducir o grabar dice error y se apaga
-cuando intento reproducir directamente del pen drive en la compu si reproduce las canciones
- lo único que sigue funcionando bien es la FM

Que puede ser!!! estarán malos o les entro algún virus y de ser así, que puedo hacer.  en la versión firmware dice:

2005/04/18
V4.3-xn320

Ayuda por favor


----------



## Luis O B (Oct 31, 2005)

Te mando el archivo con el upgrade.

lo que tenes que hacer es:
1) Instala el programa que viene en el disco.
2) conecta y espera a que la computadora reconozca el MP3
3) entrá al programa de upgrade
4) Selecciona el archivo que te estoy mandando
5) deja que se actualice.
6) en la mayoría de los casos hay que repetir el proceso una vez más.
7) cuando se instala bien, aparecen unos angelitos en el display.
8) una vez instalado el nuevo FIRMWARE se accede al menu principal en CHINO, hay que cambiarlo al español para y después ya queda igual que siempre.

Cualquier cosa pregúntame, te mando en este mismo hilo el nuevo firmware.

OJO LO ANTERIOR es para el de 512 MB.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 1, 2008)

*Ni en la Estación Espacial se salvan de los virus*
Las portátiles enviadas en julio al espacio están infectadas con el virus W32.Gammima.AG. La NASA informaciónrmó que el gusano no tiene capacidad de causar daño a los sistemas de control


Este gusano, cuyo principal objetivo es robar las claves de varios juegos muy populares en Asia como el Maple Story, el Huang Yi Online y el Talesweaver, hizo su aparición por primera vez en la Tierra en agosto del año pasado, informaciónrmó la agencia oficial rusa RIA-Nóvosti.

El virus, que llegó a la plataforma orbital por vías que todavía se desconocen, no tiene capacidad de causar ningún daño a los sistemas de control de la EEI, según la NASA.

No es la primera vez que esta clase de programas nocivos arriban al cosmos, aunque, según la agencia espacial estadounidense, esto ocurre con poca frecuencia y no afecta el funcionamiento de la plataforma orbital.

A través de las notebooks infectadas con el gusano W32.Gammima.AG, que no llevan instalado un programa antivirus, los astronautas enviaban correos electrónicos a la Tierra.

La portavoz de la NASA Kelly Humphries subrayó que la EEI no cuenta con acceso a internet y que los datos son transferidos a través de un canal de radio y siempre son verificados, por lo que es posible que las computadoras portátiles "quedaran infectadas" cuando aún estaban en la Tierra.

Ahora, la NASA tiene intención de crear sistemas de seguridad especiales para evitar incidentes similares en un futuro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2009)

Buenas!
Este  hilo es medio off-topic con la electrónica, pero seguro que a varios los va a ayudar.

La historia comenzó hace un año y medio cuando en mi trabajo se empezaron a desparramar los virus que se copian en los pendrive e infestan todas las computadoras donde se los conecta.
Luego de buscar un rato, encontré una solución usando el editor de políticas de grupo de Windows (gpedit.msc). Si bien era algo simple de hacer, anduvo bien hasta que los virusmakers se avivaron que lo que prohibía la política de seguridad aplicada era tenido en cuenta pocas veces por Windows (que grande que sos Bill Gates..y la pu%###@!). Afortunadamente, estoy suscripto en una lista de correo del CERT de Carnegie Mellon y me enviaron una clave del registro que hay que agregar para impedir la ejecución automática de los archivos *autorun.inf* que se encuentren en cualquier unidad, fija o removible. De esta forma se evita que cuando se inserte un pendrive (o un CD, da lo mismo) el tarado de Windows busque y ejecute dicho archivo, lo que es la vía directa para iniciar el contagio...por que además lo ejecuta con privilegios de SYSTEM (especie de Administrador pero sin logueo).
En el zip que les adjunto hay un archivo de extensión .reg al que si le hacen un doble click inserta la clave en el registro, previa autorización de ustedes. El archivo .reg esta en ASCII, así que no hay nada escondido ni traicionero para romperles la PC.
Acá abajo está el link a la advertencia de seguridad del CERT:
http://www.us-cert.gov/cas/techalerts/TA09-020A.html

PD1: Ya se que hay un programita que se instala y cuida que no se ejecuten cosas raras sin permiso del usuario desde los pendrive USB, pero requiere que lo paguen para activarlo en forma completa, y como estoy en contra de robar software...pues les paso este tip que evita por completo (por ahora) la ejecución y contagio de los virus en pendrive

PD2: No esperen que se abra la ventanita de Windows preguntando que quieren hacer, si buscar fotos, escuchar música, ver archivos o contagiarse virus (nooo...esa les faltó). Desactivar la apertura de la ventana es clave para atajar los virus.

PD3: Los instaladores automáticos  que vienen en los CD o DVD ya no van a funcionar más en forma automática, así que hay que ejecutarlos manualmente.

PD4: Esto no protege las computadoras de aquellos usuarios salames que le hacen doble click a cualquier cosa que parece interesante. Esto evita que se ejecute el virus en forma automática, pero NO ELIMINA EL VIRUS por que eso es tarea del antivirus, así que es mejor que lo tengan actualizado.

Saludos!


----------



## elmo2 (Sep 15, 2009)

gracias ezavalla, me va a ser muy util...

saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 15, 2009)

Tá bueno el parche...

Intro: 
Yo había desactivado la reproducción automática del amigo Bill, pero tenía que entrar a los pendrives a través de "Explorar" para que no corriera los cochinos "Autorun.inf" y revisar que no existieran.

Pregunta:
¿Con este parchecito se soluciona la cosa?

Aclaración:
(Pregunto de vago nomás, por no hacer la prueba)

Saludos y gracias por distribuirlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 15, 2009)

Les recomiendo tambian explorar sus memorias a traves de un programa llamado FarManager, este puede ver todos lo archivos ocultos de cualquier unidad.

Siempre que meto un USB, corro el Far y abro la mem a travez de el, así veo el autorun, RECYCLER, los archivos con extension BAT, COM, EXE, que son todos por lo regular virus, más si estan ocultos.
Así me ahorrro tiempo eliminando el virus directamente que escaneando con el Antivirus.

Salute!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Yo había desactivado la reproducción automática del amigo Bill, pero tenía que entrar a los pendrives a través de "Explorar" para que no corriera los cochinos "Autorun.inf" y revisar que no existieran.
> 
> Pregunta:
> ¿Con este parchecito se soluciona la cosa?
> ...



De nada!

Pero no, este parche lo que hace es desactivar en forma efectiva la reproducción automática, por que el hacerlo desde la política de grupo no sirve...el tarado de Windows lo mismo analiza los autorun.inf y ejecuta lo que le viene en gana, aun cuando no te muestre la ventanita. Con este parche el Windows ya ni mira los autorun.inf, así que le podes poner cualquier verdura y no le va a dar bolilla.

Si querés conservar la ventanita, tenes que instalar un programa que se llama USBGuard y que es el que comentaba que había que "pagar", pero cuando lo instalás, lo primero que hace es decirte que la ejecución automática es peligrosa y pregunta si la querés desactivar .

En fin, por tu salud y la de tu PC, desactivá esa basura. Una cosa que tengo que probar es la de reactivar la ejecución automática en mi PC, por que si mirás la clave del registro vas a ver que lo que hace es decirle al S.O. que el autorun.inf no existe, así que tal vez sea posible conservar la ventanita sin los riesgos de los virus...pero mejor es leer las referencias que están en el sitio web del CERT.

Saludos!


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 15, 2009)

Esto es para Win XP y Vista?, o solo para XP?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2009)

Hasta donde sé...para todos los Windows...


----------



## alexus (Sep 15, 2009)

se que el tema es para usb 2.0. pero, saben de algun buen antivirus? para xp...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> se que el tema es para usb 2.0.



   
Es para cualquier versión de USB, no solo la 2.0
La versión de USB es una especificación de hardware (tipo capa física del modelo OSI) pero esto otro es puro software...



alexus dijo:


> pero, saben de algun buen antivirus? para xp...



Si lo vas a comprar, andá directo por el lado del NOD32. Si vás a usar uno gratuito, andá por el lado del AVAST. Si te lo vas a piratear...andá por donde quieras..


----------



## electrodan (Sep 15, 2009)

Yo usaba el NOD32 versión 3, funciona bastante bien. Eso si, solo el antivirus, no el smart security, porque tiene un proxy que anda interfiriendo por todo lo que pase por el puerto 80 (y no se cuales otros mas). Incluso a veces ni me dejaba navegar. Como Firewall usaba otro gratuito pero eficiente, aunque era algo antiguo. No recuerdo su nombre.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...este parche lo que hace es desactivar en forma efectiva la reproducción automática, por que el hacerlo desde la política de grupo no sirve...


Eeeeeeeeeeeeesto es lo que preguntaba, lo leí después en el artículo del link y (obviamente) creé un "autorun.inf" y probé cómo andaba la cosa.
Seré vago, pero soy más curioso.
Lo tenía desactivado y sin la ventanita (tampoco la quiero) pero desde el Windows Explorer este sistema operativo tan sagaz y a prueba de usuarios con voluntad propia, los corría igual. Tenía que abrirlos desde la función "Explore" y ahí ver qué había.



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si querés conservar la ventanita, tenes que...


¡Vade retro!
Soy uno de los convencidos de que el nombre "Kill Bill" fue inspirado en Gates y debería haber sido protagonizada por él (ya tenía el nombre) y no por David Carradine, además de que Don Gates debería haber terminado como "Kunfú": Ahorcado en un hotel de Bangkok.



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> En fin, por tu salud y la de tu PC, desactivá esa basura.


Lo hice antes de postear el primer mensaje. Sólo no lo había probado.
Y desde que instalé el Windows de esta máquina que está desactivada la reproducción automática (y el Windows Messenger, el Windows Time, el Security Center, el...)



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Una cosa que tengo que probar es la de reactivar la ejecución automática...


Yo desactivé hasta los temas del XP y tengo la interfaz como la del Win2000. No le intento reactivar esa ventanita nefasta ni loco

Y coincido en lo del Avast! (es el que uso) que reemplazó en mi máquina al AVG cuando se puso medio pesado y grandote. Ambosson buenos, pero el A! es más liviano y molesta menos.

Alexus: No sólo es para USB (la versión que sea), también es para CDs y cualquier otra cosa que se ponga/enchufe/conecte a tu PC. Si tiene un "autorun.inf" te puede hacer el estropicio.

Saludos


----------



## LM380 (Oct 16, 2009)

Existe otra herramienta, gratuita, destinada a evitar infecciones propagadas por unidades USB.
Panda USB and AutoRun Vaccine

Con un sólo click desactivan la Reproducción automática de Windows, el resultado: al ingresar un pendrive sólo se abrirá la ventana de Mi PC para mostrar los archivos, no ejecutará nada.

También está la opción de proteger la unidad extraíble, crea un archivo _Autorun.inf_ bloqueado, tal que, al usar el pendrive... en una PC con virus, éste no podrá crear/modificar el Autorun.inf para llamarse a ejecución. Entonces nuestra memoria, pendrive no activará virus y en consecuencia no contaminará a otras Pc que tengan habilitada la Reproducción Automática.

La última versión de Panda Usb... añade la opción para tener residente la aplicación y vacunar a los nuevos dispositivos que se inserten.

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Oct 16, 2009)

muy interesante esos virus usb me tienen de la nuca , lo ultimo que hizieron fue desaparecerme el lector de memorias de mi pc y no se como solucionarlo


----------



## angel36 (Ago 23, 2010)

Mmm a pezar que no esta bien esto de andar reviviendo temas.....creo que vale la pena en este caso ya que estos ¨virus¨ mutan permanentemente....
uno de los que hace alucion EZA es el mal llamado KIDO un troyano bastante molesto. mas ahun si tenes mas de una pc en red... su ppal caracteristica es no poder actualizar el antivirus sea cual fuese...entre otras mas o menos peligrosas
no soy un especialista....pero les dejo una paguina de un reconocido antivirus....en el cual se encuentran programas de decarga gratuitas....
busquen el KK.zip (KIDO_KILLER) esto asociado a un buen antivirus les dara muy buen resultado ademas si los guardan a los archivos en algun lugar seguro pueden acerlos correr cuantas veces quieran... bueno epero que le sea de utilidad a uds como me es a mi....

http://latam.kaspersky.com/utilities/support-utilities-and-virus-removal-tools


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

El último que me entró de estos lo tuve que quitar arrancando en linux, ¡que correoso que era el puñ***ro!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> El último que me entró de estos lo tuve que quitar arrancando en linux, ¡que correoso que era el puñ***ro!


Seee....yo también tuve que hacer lo mismo...era la única forma de eliminarlo, ya que ni con las herramientas de Sysinternals (hoy Microsoft) podía borrarlo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2010)

Perdón por el lenguaje P*****o no es malsonante por aquí, aunque tampoco es elegante.
Pasa como la parte baja de la espalda: c**o no suena mal, ya se que por allí le llamais c**a


----------



## cristian_h5 (Ago 30, 2010)

La forma más fácil y rápida de eliminar cualquier ejecutable o archivo no deseado es con WINRAR, que detecta todos los archivos en el pendrive, inclusive los ocultos, solo se debe saber cuáles son nuestros archivos y cuáles los virus y eliminarlos manualmente, ya voy casi 2 años con ese método y hasta la fecha no ha fallado.


----------

